# Off Grid Shelter- Shoot House- Observation Tower



## Mappy1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Off grid shelter, powered by 20 w solar panel.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Spam reported.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robert said:


> and that can really help?


Yep.... even with yours. Don't believe me? Just watch.... it'll disappear.


----------

